# explorer.exe "Class not registered" error message



## esm (Nov 29, 2003)

Hi,

I ran into a problem on my win 10 system.
When I try to open the Edge browser I get an explorer.exe "Class not registered" error message.
I ran sfc /scannow from an elevated C prompt and it verifies the system as not having any integrity violations.
Any ideas what I could do next?
Thanks, Ed


----------



## Corday (Mar 3, 2010)

Again in an elevated CP run regsvr32 ExplorerFrame.dll
When finished reboot and you should be OK.


----------



## esm (Nov 29, 2003)

Did that and got another error message.
See the attached.


----------



## jenae (Jun 17, 2008)

Hi, yes that is the default response, regsvr32 doesn't work on a great deal of dll's, so nothing to worry about there.

Open a CP elevated and copy paste:-

reg query "HKCR\*\shellex\ContextMenuHandlers" > 0 & notepad 0 (press enter) please post the notepad outcome here.


----------



## esm (Nov 29, 2003)

Thanks for the quick responses, this is very much appreciated.
Please see the attached.


----------



## jenae (Jun 17, 2008)

Hi, navigate to this key and delete the ZipitFreeContextmenu, this does not prevent this program from running, restart computer and hopefully your problem will have disappeared.


----------



## esm (Nov 29, 2003)

Sorry, didn't work.
Same error message as before.


----------



## jenae (Jun 17, 2008)

Hi, have a look through event viewer for some additional info, try disabling Avast and test.


----------



## esm (Nov 29, 2003)

OK, I disabled Avast, no difference.

I looked at the event viewer but, frankly, I have no idea what to look for.


----------



## jenae (Jun 17, 2008)

Hi, in event viewer expand the windows logs (on the left tree) then expand application and system look for red errors OR critical errors, note the event ID and the source, see if any relate to any of the programs shown in your registry context menu post #5. 

I would also delete the WS_FTP entry as this is also a third party util.


----------



## esm (Nov 29, 2003)

OK, I found a bunch of error messages, mostly related to explorer.exe

Here's what it says:
Faulting application name: Explorer.EXE, version: 10.0.10586.104, time stamp: 0x56aaffa0
Faulting module name: twinui.appcore.dll, version: 10.0.10586.11, time stamp: 0x56457778
Exception code: 0x80270233
Fault offset: 0x0000000000166be4
Faulting process id: 0xd54
Faulting application start time: 0x01d191a1e38da579
Faulting application path: C:\WINDOWS\Explorer.EXE
Faulting module path: C:\WINDOWS\System32\twinui.appcore.dll
Report Id: 048b816e-b5bd-4549-b106-173a257b64f2
Faulting package full name: 
Faulting package-relative application ID: 

Looks like we're finally getting somewhere.


----------



## esm (Nov 29, 2003)

Hi,
I don't mean to get on anyone's nerves but I was wondering if there is a final solution to this problem?


----------



## Corday (Mar 3, 2010)

Did Edge ever work since installing Windows 10?


----------



## esm (Nov 29, 2003)

Yes. I had win 10 installed a couple of months ago and it worked just fine until about a week or so ago.


----------



## Corday (Mar 3, 2010)

Try a System Restore. If it doesn't do the job, bring it back to current.

Control Panel>Recovery>System Restore


----------



## esm (Nov 29, 2003)

I tried that but for reasons I do not know there is no restore point because it was turned off.


----------



## Corday (Mar 3, 2010)

For future reference, you might want to turn it on. Discs are so big now, it's not a hindrance. If you can live without the Explorer until the next Windows 10 build comes out, it might be worth it rather than reinstalling Windows now.


----------



## jenae (Jun 17, 2008)

Hi, that's a Mui file associated with MS language packs (twinui.appcore.dll), have you an additional language?

Open a cmd as admin and copy paste:-

dism /online /cleanup-image /restorehealth (press enter) let us know how you get on.


----------



## esm (Nov 29, 2003)

I entered that command and the result was a successful run but the Edge browser still does not work. Explorer never had a problem, by the way.

I can live without Edge since I use the Opera browser anyway. If you think the next win 10 update could fix the problem, I'll wait.


----------



## Corday (Mar 3, 2010)

I meant the next Build not the Update. For now, try Edge with a cleanboot: https://support.microsoft.com/en-us/kb/929135


----------



## esm (Nov 29, 2003)

I think I'll wait for the next build. As I said, Edge is not crucial, I'm using Opera.

Thanks for all your help. I really appreciate that.

Ed


----------



## jenae (Jun 17, 2008)

Hi, when you try to open edge do you receive any error message, if so what is it?


----------



## esm (Nov 29, 2003)

The one in post #1
explorer.exe "Class not registered" error message


----------



## jenae (Jun 17, 2008)

Hi, I am sorry I seem to have completely misunderstood your post, no harm has been done, now I see it relates to edge (not explorer) you should have a good look through this:- 

Fix: 'Class Not Registered' Error on Windows 10


----------



## esm (Nov 29, 2003)

I went through the relevant solutions but, alas, no dice.

Ed


----------

